#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  IPM 6.3 + License

## dduck

For all of you needing this software here it is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

License file only:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy.See More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## silver

THx man ...you the best.....to the others..... it works...hands down

----------


## iasamore

Thanks

----------


## iasamore

Dear dduck,
Thanks forthe software
What is the password 
This one is not working
Egyptian Petroleum Site :: Forums & Library

----------


## fiore2k1

Thanks!
The password is correct ?

----------


## Brihouch

Dear iasomore,

Just use"www.egpet.net"  that's all my friend

----------


## leoncito

Much much thanks  *dduck*.

Best regards

----------


## leoncito

Much thanks  *dduck*.

Best regards

----------


## MIROINE

please  can you upload the ***** again ....it s showing me an error message when I extract it !!!!
thkx

----------


## wilson.bibe

Sir the ***** not decompress

----------


## asrakal

Thank you

----------


## dduck

Password for everything is xxx.egpet.net (xxx stands for www). Browser changes it to descriptive link. I changed my original post so have a look there. I checked again, everything works just fine.

----------


## Yengineer

www_egpet_net works fine for install file but not for .lic. Can you please up it again. Or copy and paste the txt inside the .lic.

See More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## leoncito

Helloo.
With winzip 11.0 and password of post decompression perfect:2 archives wtih sizes  2kb (license) and 961 kb (bmp).

Greetings

----------


## dduck

I was usilg winzip 10.0 with all the default settings, however here is the license file:

FEATURE PXOlga2K3P PETEXFLM 10.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
	ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=4330471E40F24012
FEATURE PXOlga2K2P PETEXFLM 10.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
	ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=0B9CBCC0F1E6C912
FEATURE PXResolve PETEXFLM 30.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
	ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=F96076F8BCDE53FA
FEATURE PXReveal PETEXFLM 30.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
	ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=676EACA293CCB3C0
FEATURE PXMbal PETEXFLM 90.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
	ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=AB7653BC4F0CF090
FEATURE PXPvt PETEXFLM 80.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
	ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=2E563EEA5354A136
FEATURE PXGap PETEXFLM 70.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
	ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=81F662A06AC40E8E
FEATURE PXProsper PETEXFLM 100.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
	ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=2382DBD2937CD2AC
FEATURE PXCTRES PETEXFLM 10.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
	ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=2DF003A4E0C4F03A

----------


## netspyking

Thanks , usefull share

----------


## clvs

if you don't have a latest unzip program try an online version, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for example, worked for me in this case (with the correct password - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] -) goodluck

----------


## Kareem

Great stuff! Works like a charm.

Many thanks

----------


## Mohamed

> For all of you needing this software here it is:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thanks *dduck* for your effort, although you just join us at this form but you are very active

----------


## khalid naser

can we use other sites for sharing instead of rapidshare Pleas


Khalid

----------


## ravi5678

> For all of you needing this software here it is:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



I am unable to download it, due to internet connection, could any one can upload it to megaupload.com

Regards
Ravi

----------


## nskvc

Great job dduck. Thanks a lot for your dedication and follow-up.

----------


## BSBSBSBS

dduck, you are the bestest best man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rakkhan

Thanks dduck,
Got it.
You are masiha in real sense for us.

----------


## kader_007

Man great job and many thanks!!
I was wondering if I could find that pack of softwares and finally yes!


so thank you very much!See More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## janganasem

dduck

thx for sharing, could you please let me know how yo activate the license, in the screen shot was in french......could you translate in english..

thanks again

----------


## Jazzadelic

yep ..i dont know how to activate the license... pls help

----------


## amega

thank man

----------


## kamalnashar

Thanks

----------


## fourstrings5

dduck thanks for sharing, it works great. appreciate it a lot..!!
for license installation just right click my computer, go to advanced, select environment variables and create new user variables as per picture. dont forget to copy license.lic file into IPM 6 folder in program file.

----------


## teo67

For all of you needing this software here it is:

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

License file only:

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy.

dduck, I need your help. I tried to download, but the links are expired. Can you please upload again on Rapid Share or maibe upload on another site?
Thank you in advance!

----------


## geologist_wael

I am also try to download it but no success.
Please upload again

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## dduck

My RapidShare account expired so here are some more links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## teo67

Thank you dduck.
I downloaded the instalation kit from links you gave us.
There is no license or ***** inside.
How can I make this software working?

Thank you again.
You help us a lot!

----------


## avinavgautam

hi , dduck can you please post IPM 6.3 again.Its showing limit reached in rapidshare and hence cannot be downloaded
thanks

----------


## avinavgautam

hi dduck,

 can you please guide as how to install the programme and install the license


thanksSee More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## yusif

Can i download IPM.
Thanks for help

----------


## bajwa75

Please upload Lic again

----------


## skandoura

pze re upload the files beceause 10 times download are reached

----------


## teo67

dduck

please upload again the license file for ipm software and also guide us how to install/activate this license.

gentlemen,

any of you that already have this license from dduck and you know how to install//activate it....can you help us?

thank you all

----------


## BlueLineShark

Hi the links u have mentioned are not working plz upload them to some other site than rapidshare. Thanx

----------


## vijayparate

Could you please upload licence file and how to install lic file so we can enjoy this software.
Thanks

----------


## teo67

Dear All,

After downloading files that dduck gave us...thank you dduck....follow this steps:

1. Install IPM 6.3

2. Edit in notepad license file as follows:

FEATURE PXOlga2K3P PETEXFLM 10.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=4330471E40F24012
FEATURE PXOlga2K2P PETEXFLM 10.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=0B9CBCC0F1E6C912
FEATURE PXResolve PETEXFLM 30.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=F96076F8BCDE53FA
FEATURE PXReveal PETEXFLM 30.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=676EACA293CCB3C0
FEATURE PXMbal PETEXFLM 90.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=AB7653BC4F0CF090
FEATURE PXPvt PETEXFLM 80.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=2E563EEA5354A136
FEATURE PXGap PETEXFLM 70.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=81F662A06AC40E8E
FEATURE PXProsper PETEXFLM 100.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=2382DBD2937CD2AC
FEATURE PXCTRES PETEXFLM 10.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=2DF003A4E0C4F03A


Name this file *license.lic*
Be sure that the file extension is *.lic

3. Copy this file in C:\Program Files\Petroleum Experts\IPM 6


It is working.

----------


## vijayparate

I created License.lic file as per instruction and saved it in C:\Program Files\Petroleum Experts\IPM 6
 but 
it doesnt work it says appropriate system couldnt locate free licensing.
Please help.
Thanks

----------


## rwild

Hi, 
Really really appreciate if somebody can upload this file.<ipm63-141.part3.rar>. Unable to download this from ifile.it.

Pls help me.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## yassoura75

please can you upload the ***** again

----------


## mymoon

hello friend
there is some error with this link,
I want to download but it is not possible, would you please check it,
Thanks a lot

----------


## mymoon

hello friend
I cannot download 
the prompt is
This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

""To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.""



can you help me 
Thanks very muchSee More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## prevailer

This limit is reached. can you upload again pls

----------


## cussons

dduck,

could you upload for the licence file once more. because the files in rapidshare have expired and I think you forgot to upload it on the new link that you give to us. Thank man

-dhay-

----------


## bajwa75

could you upload for the licence file once more

----------


## vergatario

Does this software run in windows vista or windos xp ?

----------


## BlueLineShark

Hi, I cant download it from rapidshare it says could not download more than 10 times. Please upload it on some other sharing site. Thanks...

----------


## rayek72

*thanks dduck for your great effort , but both links either expired or deleted by uploader ...would you pls upload it again?*

----------


## dmitryc

+1
Dear dduck please, can you upload files again?

Thank you in advance.....

----------


## pedroc

Dear dduck:
I guess I'm a bit too late because the RapidShare links you posted do not hold the files any longer. Have you uploaded the software somewhere else?

Also, I would like to download the following software:
* IHS Perform v6 (or previous version)
* ScaleSoftPitzer v13 or Oli ScaleChem 3.1 for Scale Prediction (or previous versions)

If you (or anyone else) can help me out with any of the above, I would deeply appreciate it.

Thank you.

----------


## Ruby

> Dear dduck:
> I guess I'm a bit too late because the RapidShare links you posted do not hold the files any longer. Have you uploaded the software somewhere else?
> 
> Also, I would like to download the following software:
> * IHS Perform v6 (or previous version)
> * ScaleSoftPitzer v13 or Oli ScaleChem 3.1 for Scale Prediction (or previous versions)
> 
> If you (or anyone else) can help me out with any of the above, I would deeply appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you.



dduck...
please upload the files in Rapidshare...pleaseeeeeeeeee

----------


## sam04

Can those who have successfully downloaded the IPM 6.3 kindly upload it for the benefit of us who are too late to download? Thanks.

----------


## elkordy_ali

:Confused: 



> For all of you needing this software here it is:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## elkordy_ali

PLEASE SEND ME THE License file AS I DO NOT ABLE TO GET IT 





MY EMAIL IS :
ELKORDYAA@YAHOO.COMSee More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## pegunk

Could anyone re-upload the license file

----------


## elkordy_ali

please send to the lencies of petex in another upload server

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## pedroc

Thank you for the license.
Now that the license is available, it would be great if somebody could please provide the software (IPM 6.3 Suite).

----------


## Ruby

Somebody pls share the installer through Rapidshare

thanks in advance.

----------


## BlueLineShark

Hi reservoir engineer can u tell how to install IPM with the license file u uploaded??

----------


## Ruby

Somebody please upload IPM 6.3 suite

----------


## sam04

Yes, can someone please re-upload the IPM 6.3 installation files please. Many many thanks.

----------


## Naseer

Hi dduck, 

Could you please upload the IPM Installer files again. Rapidshare.com shows that the files have been downloaded more than 10 times and needs to be refreshed.

Thanks in andvance...

 :Smile: 

Naseer

----------


## rns

Please upload again the files as the max number of lowding (10) is already reached.
many thanks

----------


## rns

> For all of you needing this software here it is:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



please upload again the license as the max number allowed for download is already reached.

----------


## mjaportfolio

download limits have reached. needs to be uploaded. thanks

See More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## yusif

Hi everyone,

Could you please upload IPM 6.3 License file,

Thanks in advance

----------


## eldalyah

appreciate gentlmen , which helped us very much , i downloaded the lic file 


i will sent to you ali elkordy via gupco mail

----------


## eldalyah

excellant site , could help us very much


appreciate these excellant efforts

----------


## webwizard

dduck can you upload the software again? I tried to download but it said the limit was reached. Is there another ftp website you could use? 4shared.com?

----------


## sami22

Could you please reupload the software again, all the previous links are expired, thank you very much

----------


## OilRock

Dear Dukk, could you please re-upload the IPM6.3 suite because all the links has expired, i need this software for my study
thank you very much in advance for your effort and help

Best Regards

----------


## wisdomxuhl

could please anyone share the IPM6.3 suite, i need urgently this software for my study.
my e-mail:
hlxu@sipc.cn
thanks in advance.

----------


## zlith

pls reupload the files again

----------


## SBEL

Many Many Thanks it works, i will never forget what you offered to us, i'm a senior reservoir engineer and i've been waiting this moment since long long time, we have IPM63 in my company of course we can not work without Prosper or MBAL but to get it also at home it was a dream for me,  again manu many thanks to you and to dduck. Keep in touch Ciao

----------


## OilRock

Hello All, i  found these links for IPM 6.3 in 4Shared but it needs a password for the rar files , could someone please provide us with the password or other links to download IPM 6,3, 

The links are 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Please help and thank you very much

----------


## sami22

Could someone please share the password for the 4Shared links, i download all the parts but i need the password

Please help

thank you very much

----------


## mba-Sh

Would you please provide the password?


thanks a lotSee More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## npadam

The password "www.egpet.net" starts the extraction of the RAR.  Parts 1, 2 and 3 extract OK, but during the extraction of part 4 a "wrong password" message appears.  Any ideas?

----------


## fhonda

solve ..................

----------


## rgerussia

Hi Guys. Pls check and confirm the password for these ZIP file !!! The password "www.egpet.net" was wrong!  :Frown: ((((
Thanks a lotttttttttttttt!

----------


## mfbenedek

Hi Brother, Unfortunately DDuck is controlled strictly but I need seriously IPM 6.3! I gues you could down loaded! Could you up-load?Please :Smile:

----------


## Born-Different

Dear colleagues

Please, can anyone help us? I have the same situation with the password stated above. I don't think there is quite comprehensive problem. Simply upload it or if it will be better, just explain how to ***** the pass. 

Anyway I appreciate for any support! 
Best and kind regards!!!

----------


## Born-Different

!!!!!!!!!!!Hey, people!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't understand what is going on! I'm asking really too much! 
Please can anyone of the members upload the link!

A lot of thanks!

----------


## doombuggy

> Hello All, i  found these links for IPM 6.3 in 4Shared but it needs a password for the rar files , could someone please provide us with the password or other links to download IPM 6,3, 
> 
> The links are 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





same problem...the original files posted by ddcuck is no longer available..so someone uploaded the new files without the password

----------


## Ayub

I guess those lucky few of you who managed to upload from the links provided by DDUCK must be laughing at all of us who are so desperately begging for you selfish people to take a little time and upload the files.

Its amazing what you can learn about people in forums here....JUST DO IT FOR GOODNESS SAKE....!!!

----------


## rgerussia

I got installer but no password! pls upload... :Frown: ((

----------


## Born-Different

The same problem is in the fourth part of archive. It has another password, not the traditional one. But the rest parts are opened by means of the site pass/

Can anyone help!

----------


## uzbarry

hello!!
can u plzz let me know abt the software!!
regards

----------


## uzbarry

hea whats up with the software???

See More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## dduck

> I guess those lucky few of you who managed to upload from the links provided by DDUCK must be laughing at all of us who are so desperately begging for you selfish people to take a little time and upload the files.
> 
> Its amazing what you can learn about people in forums here....JUST DO IT FOR GOODNESS SAKE....!!!



Sorry guys for leaving you high and dry but I had some personal issues. I will upload the new version of IPM soon. As for the last uploads that were removed from my ifile.it account, I used the same password for all the RAR files "www.egpet.net" so if you have those files that should work for you. I have never uploaded this on 4shared so I do not know who did or what password they used.

If you have the software the message #15 and #44 list the license file itself so all you need to do is to copy that to a file you will call, say, license.lic and point LM_LICENSE_FILE env var to it. I am not sure that it can be any easier.

----------


## petroflo

Hi, I am getting error from rapid share

"This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times. This limit is reached".

Pls help upload it again, Thanks

----------


## Ayub

> Sorry guys for leaving you high and dry but I had some personal issues. I will upload the new version of IPM soon. As for the last uploads that were removed from my ifile.it account, I used the same password for all the RAR files "www.egpet.net" so if you have those files that should work for you. I have never uploaded this on 4shared so I do not know who did or what password they used.
> 
> If you have the software the message #15 and #44 list the license file itself so all you need to do is to copy that to a file you will call, say, license.lic and point LM_LICENSE_FILE env var to it. I am not sure that it can be any easier.



Thank you DDUCK on the behalf of all of us who have pleaded with the vultures to get upto speed with the spirit of this forum.

----------


## dduck

Here are the links to new IPM 6.4:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Use the same license from messages #15 or #44.

Enjoy.

----------


## doombuggy

you are so kind dduck...appreciated!, as soon as i am able to download & install i'll give u feedback. thanks alot!!!!

----------


## pedroc

Dear dduck,
I have successfully downloaded the new files you posted. I will try to install the program and let you know how it went.
THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!

----------


## sandstone2009

Dear Pedroc and All Member

I hope you wisdom for upload of IPM 6.3 + License to Other Server.
because  other Member have difficult to get IPM 6.3 + Licence.

Many Thank You

----------


## npadam

Much appreciated dduck.  The download and installation worked first time.  Magic.....

----------


## sami22

Thank you very much for sharing, it is highly appreciated

Best regards

----------


## zhaoweidong

Thank you, dduck. I have downloaded it.

----------


## baouche

Please DDuck, I need the license of IPM 6.4.   Yours. where is nthe message 15 or 44 ?  Sincerely yours.

----------


## fhonda

dduck. do you have a *****. ?. or plz upload the installation procedure until the program would worked. 


thanks.See More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## OilRock

Dear fhonda, here is the license for IPM6.3 , copy this to a new notepad file and called license  and after you finsh the instalation of the program put the license file in the instalation directory, run the program, that should work , I tried it it and it works perfectely

thanks


FEATURE PXOlga2K3P PETEXFLM 10.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=4330471E40F24012
FEATURE PXOlga2K2P PETEXFLM 10.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=0B9CBCC0F1E6C912
FEATURE PXResolve PETEXFLM 30.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=F96076F8BCDE53FA
FEATURE PXReveal PETEXFLM 30.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=676EACA293CCB3C0
FEATURE PXMbal PETEXFLM 90.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=AB7653BC4F0CF090
FEATURE PXPvt PETEXFLM 80.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=2E563EEA5354A136
FEATURE PXGap PETEXFLM 70.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=81F662A06AC40E8E
FEATURE PXProsper PETEXFLM 100.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=2382DBD2937CD2AC
FEATURE PXCTRES PETEXFLM 10.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=2DF003A4E0C4F03A

----------


## fhonda

compatible with ipm 6.4

----------


## baouche

on't work. Please can specify the license file ? it's content exactly ? and his folder ?  Yours

----------


## OilRock

this licence works for IPM6.3 AND 6.4M , just put the licence in the folder in which u installed the program, like: C:Program files/Petroleum expert/IPM

----------


## baouche

Thank you very much and the file license contains only as follow ? :


FEATURE PXOlga2K3P PETEXFLM 10.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=4330471E40F24012
FEATURE PXOlga2K2P PETEXFLM 10.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=0B9CBCC0F1E6C912
FEATURE PXResolve PETEXFLM 30.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=F96076F8BCDE53FA
FEATURE PXReveal PETEXFLM 30.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=676EACA293CCB3C0
FEATURE PXMbal PETEXFLM 90.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=AB7653BC4F0CF090
FEATURE PXPvt PETEXFLM 80.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=2E563EEA5354A136
FEATURE PXGap PETEXFLM 70.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=81F662A06AC40E8E
FEATURE PXProsper PETEXFLM 100.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=2382DBD2937CD2AC
FEATURE PXCTRES PETEXFLM 10.0 permanent uncounted HOSTID=ANY \
ISSUER=Petroware@yahoo.com SIGN=2DF003A4E0C4F03A
__________________


                  Without :   SERVER Name any        ???????

----------


## fhonda

why access denied.
my comp 64 kb, 3 Ghz, 512 RAAM. Onboard
advice please

----------


## fhonda

thanks oil rock and dduck. now it's working
god bless you

----------


## Danielito_petrolero

The links are not working anymore!! Please I need the Prosper as soon as possible.

Thanks in advance,

Daniel

----------


## petrosakti

please reupload ipm 6.4..if doesn't have 6.4, doesn't matter 6.3  :Smile:

----------


## Fernando

Hello, I need download ScaleSoftPitzer.

Anybody can help me?

Thanks...

----------


## princeuma

Thanks to dduck for this upload, it worked perfectly.

----------


## lino2008

please i need this software share again

See More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## lino2008

i need this software please share again my email is lino_briceno@hotmail.com

----------


## fsdm

thanks dduck
u'r the best

----------


## halim78

IPM version 7.0 is released, any news about this version.

----------


## Danielito_petrolero

Please dduck can you share the links again??
Because it doesn't work

Thanks in advance,

Daniel

----------


## crap326

> Here are the links to new IPM 6.4:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




Hi dduck
thanks alot for ur sharing
IPM ver 7 is released
any news about this ver???
thanks in advance

----------


## rhosseiny

Dears, I need Prosper version ? that has slotted liner option in its models? Can anyone help me? Please.

----------


## Danielito_petrolero

Hey dduck!

Can you send me the links for PROSPER please???

Thanks in advance,

Daniel

----------


## Rafael

Dduck
thanks a lot!!!

----------


## Rafael

Dduck
thanks a lot!!! :Smile:

----------


## Bonda

Hi Dduck,

Have you managed to get IPM 7.0? if so please upload.

Thanks and god bless you

----------


## Hmida

> Thank you DDUCK on the behalf of all of us who have pleaded with the vultures to get upto speed with the spirit of this forum.



Please can you help I couldnt run the software I am getting an error message saying:_The licensing system could not locate a free license of MBAL V9.0._

I didnt get how to point the license.lic to LM_LICENSE_FILE.. do I need to do a licensing configuration with the wizard or not?
Please can anybody explain how do I fix this (step by step please).
Thanks in advance.

----------


## halim78

> Please can you help I couldnt run the software I am getting an error message saying:_The licensing system could not locate a free license of MBAL V9.0._
> 
> I didnt get how to point the license.lic to LM_LICENSE_FILE.. do I need to do a licensing configuration with the wizard or not?
> Please can anybody explain how do I fix this (step by step please).
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Put the license file in the software directory and change the host name to your PC name.
Hope it helps you.See More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## Hmida

> Put the license file in the software directory and change the host name to your PC name.
> Hope it helps you.



Thank you for your help I already copied the license file into the software directory...but who do I change the host name of my PC name. I think I am missing this part.

Please help...

----------


## Hmida

> dduck thanks for sharing, it works great. appreciate it a lot..!!
> for license installation just right click my computer, go to advanced, select environment variables and create new user variables *as per picture*. dont forget to copy license.lic file into IPM 6 folder in program file.



Please can you put the picture..its not working for me I installed the software copied the license file to the software directory but still not working I am getting an error message about the license.
Please help...

----------


## Ruby

> Please can you put the picture..its not working for me I installed the software copied the license file to the software directory but still not working I am getting an error message about the license.
> Please help...



Just run the Sentinel protection installer from C:\Program Files\Petroleum Experts\IPM 6
directory. It should work

----------


## halim78

> Thank you for your help I already copied the license file into the software directory...but who do I change the host name of my PC name. I think I am missing this part.
> 
> Please help...



Ok
Change the attached file extension from *.txt to *. lic ; and put it in the IPM directory.

----------


## Hmida

Thanks guys I really appreciate your help  it works perfect...My mistake I didnt realise that my license file wassave as .txt file instead of .Lic
Once again thank you so much

----------


## Bonda

Hi Halim78,

Please could you upload IPM version 7.0?

Thanks and God bless you.

----------


## maner

Hi

Please re-upload IPM Petroleum Expert 6.4
I donwloaded 1 part, only

Thank you.

Best Regards,

Maner

----------


## Born-Different

Brothers

Please, help me! I urgently need IPM 6.3! Can anyone upload it or send me the links...Sorry, but I must provide my piece of work in this version not in 6.4.

Thank you in advance

----------


## osimite

> Thanks guys I really appreciate your help  it works perfect...My mistake I didnt realise that my license file wassave as .txt file instead of .Lic
> Once again thank you so much



Pls how do I change .txt to .lic

Thansk again

----------


## clvs

The Openserver functionality can not be used, anybody with an Openserver license?

----------


## Shakespear

DDUCK is super. 

If you guys learn this software and put it on your CV your ahead of the group looking for a position. But to learn it you need to have it. So Thanks must go to those that share and this web site.   :Smile:

----------


## bucaro77

Links are down, pls could you reupload it.  Thanks in advance.

See More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## Shakespear

Somewhere in this section look for 4 links where one looks like this

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## traf

hey dduck i'm trying to download the files but they say there is an error with the download link. can you please walk me through how to download the files.

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

hey guys,
its quite great to have a forum like this where people can come together to learn and share knowledge n tools but when a software is uploaded, some people usually get on board pretty quick and some pretty late. Its very sad when those that get on board pretty late find out that download links arent active anymore or download limit exceeded, the desperation esp when that software is in need becomes intense but some people who successfully downloaded these softwares/******** wud be laughing at us asking....imaging such wickedness!

IPM 6.3 n 6.4 uploading effort by dduck is a great example. Dduck, PIMAX and other members are great guys but the number of wicked members who wud DOWNLOAD EARLY AND REFUSE to help other is increasing n this is very unacceptable.

how much time or effort from u will it take to upload to help others?
wud this great forum not lose its usefulness if people only want to exchange what they ve with people they want sth from, yet they got all these from here?
people keep giving flimsy excuses instead of helping out with people's probs!

Pls,share and help as that is what this site is all about.....I need IPM 6.3/6.4 (part1-4) on rapidshare for my project. Lets all be generous with what we have n God wud greatly reward us.

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

hey guys,
its quite great to have a forum like this where people can come together to learn and share knowledge n tools but when a software is uploaded, some people usually get on board pretty quick and some pretty late. Its very sad when those that get on board pretty late find out that download links arent active anymore or download limit exceeded, the desperation esp when that software is in need becomes intense but some people who successfully downloaded these softwares/******** wud be laughing at us asking....imaging such wickedness!

IPM 6.3 n 6.4 uploading effort by dduck is a great example. Dduck, PIMAX and other members are great guys but the number of wicked members who wud DOWNLOAD EARLY AND REFUSE to help other is increasing n this is very unacceptable.

how much time or effort from u will it take to upload to help others?
wud this great forum not lose its usefulness if people only want to exchange what they ve with people they want sth from, yet they got all these from here?
people keep giving flimsy excuses instead of helping out with people's probs!

Pls,share and help as that is what this site is all about.....I need IPM 6.3/6.4 (part1-4) on rapidshare for my project. Lets all be generous with what we have n God wud greatly reward us.

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

hey guys,
its quite great to have a forum like this where people can come together to learn and share knowledge n tools but when a software is uploaded, some people usually get on board pretty quick and some pretty late. Its very sad when those that get on board pretty late find out that download links arent active anymore or download limit exceeded, the desperation esp when that software is in need becomes intense but some people who successfully downloaded these softwares/******** wud be laughing at us asking....imaging such wickedness!

IPM 6.3 n 6.4 uploading effort by dduck is a great example. Dduck, PIMAX and other members are great guys but the number of wicked members who wud DOWNLOAD EARLY AND REFUSE to help other is increasing n this is very unacceptable.

how much time or effort from u will it take to upload to help others?
wud this great forum not lose its usefulness if people only want to exchange what they ve with people they want sth from, yet they got all these from here?
people keep giving flimsy excuses instead of helping out with people's probs!

Pls,share and help as that is what this site is all about.....I need IPM 6.3/6.4 (part1-4) on rapidshare for my project. Lets all be generous with what we have n God wud greatly reward us.

----------


## osimite

Seun, Send me a mail, I will supply you valid link.

Goodluck in your project work.

Cheers.
Osimite

----------


## dimakrit

Links for  parts 3,4 of IPM 6.4 expired
Could somebody reupload them, pls!

----------


## darvish

Gentlemen!
Please Re Upload Prosper .
The current links don't work

----------


## darvish

Gentlemen!
Please Re Upload Prosper .
The current links don't work. :Frown:

----------


## Luciano Zanga

hi dduck,
when i try to download the files rapidshare says "The file could not be found. Please check the download link."
could you review it?

thank you soo much

----------


## PetDude

Dear All,
I am having the same problem, parts 3 and 4 of the software are expired, would really appreciate if it could be updated?
Cheers

----------


## metupete

Dear All,


There is no useful link in this subject. Do someone update these links please? I have to use this program urgently.

Best regards.See More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## metupete

Dear friends,

If there is someone read my mail and have any solution about this issue, please being hurry to answer... I make a project about artificial lift technique and there is little time to deliver my project  to my boss ....

If someone will help me, i will be very greatful ....

Best regards. God bless you..

----------


## Sharkset

It impossible to load any IPM version here. So many word but no profits from this forum....

----------


## vitaly1971

Dear dduck,

can you reupload 6.4 - the link is dead

TIA

----------


## vitaly1971

Or at least parts 3 and 4 in your post on page 9

----------


## rezanahvi

please somebody reupload 6.4 again
thanks

----------


## kamalnashar

Thanks a lot

----------


## argoze

hi 
I need IMP Reveal if some body have

----------


## Ruslanfm

Thanks teo 67 it works. god bless you.

----------


## LucasNelson

The links for parts 3 & 4 are dead. Can somebody provide new links??

Thank you - Gracias

----------


## Ruslanfm

Can you please put the ling for setup of Petroleum Experts IPM 7. It's urgent for my Semester project.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## thaihy

Brothers, please help!

----------


## vnpetroleum

Could everyone upload these software once again? Many thanks



VnpetroleumSee More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## thaihy

I am downloading by using Emule with this link
ed2k://|file|Petroleum%20Experts%20IPM%207.1.zip|49615848  2|43ECB4822F3A8F968252A95BF64A86B8|/

----------


## thaihy

IPM 6.4

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## 06pg22

********?

----------


## thaihy

********

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vnpetroleum

Thanks Thaihy,

I drank the ********. ;-))

By the way, some file I could not open by version 6.4. Do you have latest version?

Pls send to email vnpetroleum@gmail.com. If you don't mind.

----------


## thaihy

I had 7.1 but I lost my data. so i am looking for it now.

----------


## rakkhan

dear thaihy,
pl. let us know the password to decrypt ********.
Rakkhan

----------


## thaihy

> dear thaihy,
> pl. let us know the password to decrypt ********.
> Rakkhan



pass: sidikalang

----------


## ibo

Dear friends
I am looking for IPM 7. Does any body have it to share the joy of using it with us?
Thanks a lot in advance.
 :Smile:

----------


## ibo

The license file for IPM6.4 was protected and needs a password. Can you share the password, please?

----------


## ibo

Here is the license without password

----------


## mkhurram79

can anybody give a brief introduction of this software

See More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## fernandoarteaga

Dear friends,

please reload in rapidshare the ipm sftware + license

best regards,

----------


## petroexperts

Please i need training manuals, and materials for mbal, propser and GAP,,,, Thanks in advance...

----------


## tiotech

Please could any one help me with training manuals, and materials for mbal, propser and GAP.

Thanks in advance... My email is tiotech@yahoo.com

----------


## elbelli2008

Petroleum Expert 7.0 full


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass:el_belli

----------


## anuradha

flies showing some error.not able to download..

pls guide me

----------


## maxjuli

please can you upload in other side&iexcl;..because RS its down. thks very mcuh and happy holydays

----------


## anuradha

guys,

happy new year to all
these files are working fine or not....
pls tell i m abt to download these files

----------


## dirtydoxen

pword to the link 01 on depositfiles is nick

----------


## kamel.nehdi

thanks

----------


## tobelogin

> pword to the link 01 on depositfiles is nick



You're genius, many thanks for that help.

----------


## selfcolor

I need ScaleSoftPitzer, pls share

----------


## van4life

elbelli thank u very much for this, i have downloaded all the parts but part 06 has been removed, can u re-upload pls.

See More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## olevin

I have IPM and many other softwares and ready to exchange:
Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com

----------


## combatlan

Hi, part 6 of elbelli is missing can you reup please

----------


## fcalveteg

elbelli thank u very much for this, i have downloaded all the parts but part 06 has been removed and 01 part is password protected, can u re-upload pls.

----------


## Sarhad

hello guys
could you send to me HYSYS program? please, thanks for all

kind regards
sarhad

----------


## jccd

Thanks for sharing...i was looking for it!!
the file 6 and 1 are not working..
please could you upload again!!
thanks!!
and happy new year!!!

----------


## pradeepj

i am not able to download it's says File not found,
pls. post is again 
thanks

----------


## SLB

Hi Friends I need IPM 8.0 or 8.1 and will exchange it with petrel 2013.2 full
Contact me please bye: slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.3, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications Like IPM 8.1 hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Mechen

4share link die. please reload

----------


## Mechen

Sir, Petroleum Expert 7.0 fail to link, please reload or sent to me (mechen002991@163.com). Thank a lot indeed.

----------


## fered

Hi Forum,
IPM new version` full working now with me. Ready to share.
Some other applications like Eclipse 2018, Kappa 5.2, CMG 2018 and ... are also available.
I will be happy if you interested in exchange. follow me on this address: 
tnudefski@gmail.com
Regards,

----------


## tiotech

> Hi Forum,
> IPM new version` full working now with me. Ready to share.
> Some other applications like Eclipse 2018, Kappa 5.2, CMG 2018 and ... are also available.
> I will be happy if you interested in exchange. follow me on this address: 
> tnudefski@gmail.com
> Regards,




Fered,

Please what version of IPM do you have?

I can exchange with Petrel 2015.5 or Techlog..See More: IPM 6.3 + License

----------


## corex

I have IPM 10 and 11 with med, if someone need it we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

